# Bittorrent/Utorrent lawsuit



## WarraWarra (Jun 21, 2011)

Internet technology, hope this is the correct thread. Could be news as well.

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/BitTorr...fringement-Tranz-Send-Kontiki,news-11563.html

"Media file distribution with adaptive transmission protocols"

Not sure who has seen this stupidity in California but the way the patent is claimed seems that all data between a server and pc or similar that is tuned to perform at best possible effort can fall under their patent. "QOS"

So pretty much anything from iCloud, amazon cloud, google.com, android anything, mobile phone data, voip, ftp and well anything else you can imagine.
From a webpage loading on a pc using firefox to MS windows update service.

Hopefully someone would get this ridiculous patent sorted out before the whole technology / software industry and anything else that the USA depend on comes crashing down dew to a judge on a mission in SF CA. 

Stuff like this will never happen in UK / EU they will throw this out before it can go to court and then punish the company trying to waist the courts time like this.


----------



## gumpty (Jun 21, 2011)

I read the title of this thread and thought it had something to do with the game. 

Such a sweet crisis.


----------



## hat (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not sure what to make in your post, but to me the article seems like someone who got a patent back in 1999 is coming back to bite BitTorrent in the ass with patent infringement. I'm not sure if I would call this part of the anti-piracy campaign or not. When most people hear about torrents, they don't know what the hell you're talking about think of piracy, but torrents do have legitimate uses. I figure it's someone trying to get rich quick, again.

Also, it's crisis, not crysis. Geez, give this one time and it'll be right up there with your/you're.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 21, 2011)

change the name to Crisis not Crysis, i got the wrong idea from this


----------



## MRCL (Jun 21, 2011)

hat said:


> I'm not sure what to make in your post, but to me the article seems like someone who got a patent back in 1999 is coming back to bite BitTorrent in the ass with patent infringement.



Which makes one wonder why the hell they waited 12 years. Maybe its because file sharing was in the news again recently (Kino.to going down).


----------



## PhysXerror (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> change the name to Crisis not Crysis, i got the wrong idea from this



Likewise


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> change the name to Crisis not Crysis, i got the wrong idea from this



Me too lol i thought something happened to the crysis game


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 21, 2011)

to clarify, torrenting is not peer-to-peer exclusively. peer-to-peer is a concept that cannot be patented, much like client-server is a concept. torrenting is a means of programming hardware to effectively use peer-to-peer. so Tranz-Send could have a legit cause against uTorrent and bitTorrent if they are using that patented code. 

now im not sure what tranz-send would gain from this. utorrent is a free program and the same with bittorrent. and if tranz-send did win the lawsuit there are plenty of other programmers out there that could write their own code to use p2p. in fact, this could be a good thing as in my opinion torrents are probably not the most effective way of using p2p.

edit: apparently there is big money to be made in this.


----------



## WarraWarra (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry about the name I could swear that crysis UK english was the correct spelling,  My bad.
Crysis crisis, tyre tire, color colour, My bad. Never was any good at oxford english at school.

Rhino that is where it gets confusing as they describe a concept from what I read. Not sure how they got the patent files in 1999 and then only have it approved in 2007.

I am concerned about the far reaching effects and why they want to make money of as mentioned above non profit and who is behind this pushing them. Surely the general idea of torrents and P2P is a major threat to someone or some vigilante group.

If this is won then there is a precedence then USA legal system gets abused (based on this case won) by every idiot with 1 brain cell that can afford a lawyer to destroy anything else they can make a buck off. Once this becomes a big problem then I am sure the big guns will notice the problem and start doing something about it.


----------



## ctrain (Jun 24, 2011)

software patents are so fucking stupid.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 24, 2011)

ctrain said:


> software patents are so fucking stupid.



Well, write some ground-breaking, never before done code so we can steal it so we can profit. You won't mind obviously.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 24, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Well, write some ground-breaking, never before done code so we can steal it so we can profit. You won't mind obviously.



Then it goes onto PB and becomes none profitable anyway


----------



## Frick (Jun 24, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Well, write some ground-breaking, never before done code so we can steal it so we can profit. You won't mind obviously.



Wouldn't that fall under copyright, or can there be no copyright with no patents? I'm not sure how everything works.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 24, 2011)

Frick said:


> Wouldn't that fall under copyright, or can there be no copyright with no patents? I'm not sure how everything works.



In that situation, probably intellectual property. Then again, in a civil case, the plaintiff has to prove their case.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 24, 2011)

hat said:


> I'm not sure what to make in your post, but to me the article seems like someone who got a patent back in 1999 is coming back to bite BitTorrent in the ass with patent infringement.


And if that's the case, taking 12 years to file a lawsuit is unacceptable--their patent should be thrown out as public domain.  They should have thought about filing suit many years ago.  The only way someone wouldn't know about torrents is if they've been living under a rock.

If not due to age, the patent itself should be made public domain on the premise that the description is too vague and what is described is not patentable.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2011)

remember, torrents are only one way of using p2p networking. i would actually like to see some new methods to improve bandwidth utilization and not clog up the entire internet!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 24, 2011)

WarraWarra said:


> Sorry about the name I could swear that crysis UK english was the correct spelling, My bad.
> Crysis crisis, tyre tire, color colour, My bad. Never was any good at oxford english at school.



"Crysis" as is in the game title is probably a word play, partly referring to the fact that the same team made "Far Cry" before.
And bad spelling skills are no excuse because you can use a spelling checker.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 24, 2011)

What some attorneys got bored. Long shot


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 24, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> remember, torrents are only one way of using p2p networking. i would actually like to see some new methods to *improve bandwidth utilization and not clog up the entire internet*!



I agree with that, but the same thing can be said to ISP. My point is, it's not easy to do, unless you _control everything_ out there.

Torrent is a really effective way to distribute large data simultaneously.

The world would be a better place if our wealth could be distributed effectively.

Sound familiar?


----------



## qubit (Jun 24, 2011)

ctrain said:


> software patents are so fucking stupid.





Kreij said:


> Well, write some ground-breaking, never before done code so we can steal it so we can profit. You won't mind obviously.



Yup, software patents _are_ f* stupid. I'll let Mike Masnick of TechDirt explain why much better than I can. Below is just one of many, many articles he's written about this:

www.techdirt.com/blog/itinnovation/articles/20100729/03245410408.shtml

TechDirt is an excellent site exposing the major abuses of government and big media companies - it's worth bookmarking.


----------

